# [WTS] Wheeleez 49cm Balloon Tire w/ 1" Bearing (Looking for Offers)



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$250 OBO. 

One is in great condition. One has a minor pinhole leak. Comes with repair kit.

Located in Raleigh, NC.

Looking to move this- feel free to offer. Not willing to ship but will drive a bit for the right location for a hiking/mountain biking trip or the right offer.

-Mike Brajer


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$225 obo


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$200 obo.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

$190 obo


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

180.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

170.


----------

